# LR CC hanging up repeatedly



## Gordon MacPherson (Oct 15, 2015)

Using FR CC. Have just upgraded from Win 7 to Win 10 on a Dell PC. Images are stored on an external HD. When I open a LR image in Library and then try to change to Develop, the "Develop" changes to a white background but the "Library" background remains white and the programme hangs up. Have tried restarting PC without any change.

Thanks,

Gordon


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 15, 2015)

Have you installed a Lightroom update in the last 10 days or so, by any chance?


----------



## Gordon MacPherson (Oct 15, 2015)

That is exactly what I have done - and I find I am not alone! 

"http://blogs.adobe.com/crawlspace/2015/07/photoshop-and-lightroom-compatibility-with-windows-10.html"

I keep wondering why I did it - but everything else seems to work OK

Gordon


----------



## Gordon MacPherson (Oct 15, 2015)

Correction - I have NOT done an upgrade to LR itself

Gordon


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 16, 2015)

So just to be clear, Lightroom itself opens and runs OK until you try to switch to the Develop module, is that right? And the only thing that changed is that you upgraded to Win10?

So, first thing: does the external drive which contains the images have the same drive letter as it did when running on the pre-upgrade OS?


----------



## Gordon MacPherson (Oct 16, 2015)

Jim,
That is correct - the external drice is and was O:  There are some other bits of information. 
1. It is not all images that cause hanging - some will allow the change to Develop, but there is nothing I can see that is different about them. 
2. I have put possible competition images into a collection. I inserted an image that switches OK into the collection, and if I start with that image in library and switch it to develop. all the other images in the collection can be "developed"
3. I made another collection of recent images and pt the "stable" image into it. That was OK and I could develop some images, but with others, after developing, when I tried to move to the next image, either with arrow or cursor, it again hung.

Thanks,

G

ps. An Adobe forum (see above) suggests changing to an earlier version of my Radeon video driver


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 16, 2015)

What graphics card and driver are you running Gordon?  If you go to Preferences > Performance and uncheck the Use Graphics Processor checkbox, does that help?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 16, 2015)

OK, have you tried disabling the graphics processor in Lightroom (Preferences>Performance Tab>Uncheck "Use Graphics Processor")?


----------



## Gordon MacPherson (Oct 16, 2015)

AMD Radeon (0x68B8)
  AMD Radeon HD 5700 series.

When I try to uncheck "Use GP", LR hangs!!

Gordon


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 16, 2015)

OK, you can change the preference manually using a text editor.....see the troubleshooting section of this Adobe article: https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom/kb/lightroom-gpu-faq.html


----------



## Gordon MacPherson (Oct 16, 2015)

Done - it seems to work 

Many thanks once again!

Gordon


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 16, 2015)

The problem is likely the video driver, Adobe "blacklisted" all AMD cards pending the release of a fixed driver from AMD. I know that fixed driver is now available in beta, not sure if it's been generally released yet.


----------



## Gordon MacPherson (Oct 16, 2015)

Yes - I have seen this in another forum from Adobe. However, having disables the GPU things seem to work well and I will live with this fix unless something else rears its ugly head!


----------

